# Industry News: Sony Expands Vlogging Line-Up with New ZV-1F



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 13, 2022)

> Sony today announced the new vlog camera ZV-1F. Packed with creative power, easy-to-use vlogging functions, advanced connectivity, and eco-friendly features, it is the new go-to camera for vloggers and creators who want to capture stunning stills and videos. The pocket-size camera has been optimised for vlogging with Sony’s latest technology to make content stand out.
> *Check out the Sony ZV-1F at B&H Photo*
> Sony ZV-1F key features:
> 
> ...


_

Continue reading...


_


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 13, 2022)

There is a lot of crippling done on this Camera as well, No IS, No RAW and no PDAF. Cellphones this camera is targeting these days all come with said features(iPhones even have RAW video).


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 13, 2022)

What is with the E.U. price?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 13, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> What is with the E.U. price?


€650


----------



## fasterquieter (Oct 14, 2022)

I struggle to see how this is worth it if you already own a decent smartphone. There is limited background blur and those 1" Sony sensors render faces all shiny and mushy. Perhaps being able to see yourself whilst vlogging is its main utility? If you are absolutely limited to $500 though, there are better second-hand solutions out there.


----------



## CafferyPhoto (Oct 15, 2022)

Nice GoPro there, Sony


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 16, 2022)

CafferyPhoto said:


> Nice GoPro there, Sony


I would take a GoPro over one of these any day.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 16, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I would take a GoPro over one of these any day.


Atleast GoPro's are waterproof and have a good range of accessories(1st party and 3rd party) to customize the camera for various situations.


----------



## shadow (Oct 17, 2022)

CafferyPhoto said:


> Nice GoPro there, Sony


That is what I thought. It is oversized but at least has a larger LCD, and with crop the GoPro demo's I have seen on R/C cars bumping around sure look steady. DJI came out with their new mini gopro like clone too.


----------



## melgross (Oct 20, 2022)

It is cute though!


----------

